# IKEA Besta Cabinet



## GillesF (22 Mar 2013)

Hi guys

I've been looking for cheap alternatives to the ADA cabinets and came across this fella: BESTÅ Open kast met deur - wit  - IKEA 

The dimensions (60x40) are perfect although the cabinet could be somewhat higher, but that should easy to fix. What alarms me is the maximum weight it can hold according to the IKEA website: 10kg.

How is this measured? And why is the carrying capacity so low while it's made of the same material as other aquarium cabinets? Is there a way to reinforce it?

Cheers,
Gilles


----------



## Aron_Dip (22 Mar 2013)

Hi there,

I made my self a cupboard from various ikea parts ( Black/Brown see my journal in sig ) witch cost me around £30-40 too make but you could build a timber frame inside that one to make it more load bearing or have someone make you a box steal frame in place of wood.

Cheers


----------



## GillesF (22 Mar 2013)

Well, one upgrade I can imagine is replacing the cardboard back by a wooden one. That should make it a lot more sturdy, no?
How did you reinforce yours?

Cheers,
Gilles


----------



## Aron_Dip (22 Mar 2013)

Yes that would help mate.. I made two DVD type cupboards each side but ill take a pic later too show you


----------



## plantbrain (23 Mar 2013)

I suppose if you have a 10-20 liter aquarium, it's okay.

It's made like crap, cost not much, but you have to make it.
It's cheap and okay, but little comes from IKEA that is strong and worthy of tank stands.


----------



## GillesF (25 Mar 2013)

Hi Tom

It's more like 100kg 

I was thinking of building an MDF cabinet inside this one. I've looked around for commercial cabinets here in Belgium but either they are way too expensive or they look like crap. I'm not the DIY kind of guy (tried once, failed miserably) so that's a no go.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Mar 2013)

GillesF said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> It's more like 100kg
> 
> I was thinking of building an MDF cabinet inside this one. I've looked around for commercial cabinets here in Belgium but either they are way too expensive or they look like crap. I'm not the DIY kind of guy (tried once, failed miserably) so that's a no go.



Research, and Try again! You will suceed!


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Mar 2013)

Have a look at one of these

Signature Glacier White Cabinet 600 x 450 x 750mm - GardenSite.co.uk


----------



## Danny (25 Mar 2013)

The signature cabinets as far as I am aware are made from MDF where as the Ikea stuff is just chipboard which is no where near strong enough alone. I made mine from 18mm MDF and it supports 140kg ish with eash and has even survived being slid across the room with the full tank on.


----------



## Danny (25 Mar 2013)

DIY ADA'esk cabinet 610x510x636 | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## GillesF (25 Mar 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Have a look at one of these
> 
> Signature Glacier White Cabinet 600 x 450 x 750mm - GardenSite.co.uk


 
Yeah, they look awesome. But unfortunately they do not have resellers in Belgium and overseas shipping is expensive!
I've tried Natural Aquario, but that's almost 70£ of shipping costs ...


----------



## dean (27 Mar 2013)

Try a timber yard, they may be able to cut board to the sizes required then all you have to do is fix it together  if your not upto that then look in local paper for odd job man or man with a van loads of adverts here locally by ikea, you buy it the collect & erect


----------

